# Birds Calcified by Lake Natron's Alkaline Waters



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Nick Brandt's Stunning Photos of Birds Calcified by Lake Natron's Alkaline Waters



> "I unexpectedly found the creatures — all manner of birds and bats — washed up along the shoreline of Lake Natron in Northern Tanzania. No one knows for certain exactly how they die, but it appears that the extreme reflective nature of the lake’s surface confuses them, and like birds crashing into plate glass windows, they crash into the lake.
> 
> "The water has an extremely high soda and salt content, so high that it would strip the ink off my Kodak film boxes within a few seconds. The soda and salt causes the creatures to calcify, perfectly preserved, as they dry."


The B&W conversions are stunning.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

FeXL said:


> Nick Brandt's Stunning Photos of Birds Calcified by Lake Natron's Alkaline Waters
> 
> 
> 
> *The B&W conversions are stunning*.


And really creepy...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

screature said:


> And really creepy...


Agreed


----------

